# Confused about DC/DCC locomotive add



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm kind of confused. I'm basically from the old school. I mean, I grew up with DC trains and I can almost find my way around a DC layout practically blind folded. But I'm not so sure with DCC type layouts, but I'm trying to learn. Anyway, I read this add for a GP35. What I want to know is what does "BACKWARDS COMPATIBLE WITH STANDARD DC" mean? Is this saying that this particular engine will run on both DC and DCC? I mean, first it says this engine will run on conventional DC layouts, then it goes on to say that it's equipped with a decoder. I'm at a real loss here. I just don't understand this at all. Thanks for any help you can give me on this. Here's a copy of the add. 
-------------------------------------------------------
This CP Rail GP-35 Diesel Locomotive (#5003) is a DCC-Equipped HO Scale Model by Bachmann®. Suitable for Ages 8 & Older. Features: * Fully assembled and ready to run on conventional DC-powered layouts. * Equipped with a 28-speed step decoder. * With the DCC On Board® technology, you can control the direction, speed, and lighting using the Bachmann® E-Z Command® Digital Command Control System (BACU4402). * 100% backwards-compatible with standard DC (non-digital) layouts. * Main track programming. * All wheel drive. * Directional lighting. * Die cast chassis. * Can motor. * E-Z Mate® Mark II couplers with metal coil springs. * Intricately detailed trucks. * Delicately molded 
---------------------------------------------
Routerman


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

The decoder (at least the Bachmann and most Digitrax ones) will sense when they are on DC power and convert the input to run straight through to the motor. Short answer anyways. There are CV's that can be changed inthe decoder to function different ways when on DC power, but from the factory, they'll just run like a normal DC loco.

At least that's my understanding from reading up on DCC inthe last few months.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

From what I have read they have a 4 function decoder already installed by a 8 or 9 pin harness (plugging into the analog light board). I believe they come set to run on DC and you have to pull the shell to switch it to DCC. Some where in the Bachmann Forums there are a few threads about this. I tried looking this morning but did not have enough time. While at work I only have my cell phone and it is way to hard to do real surfing.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Backward compatible simply means it will understand both types of inputs, Usually with limited functions working in DC.
Most newer decoders are backward compatible or dual mode so they will work on DC and DCC. Most newer decoders do not require you to switch a plug arrangement to make them work both ways. Either one is easy to use both ways!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Very interesting. Isin't technology just amazing? Thank you all so very much for explaining this to me. Facinating.

Routerman


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The Bachmann DCC equiped engines have a DCC decoder as the light board. there is no nine or eight pin harness the decoder is a green light board that is basically the decoder. Youc can get another decoder that will fit in but if you don't screw up the decoder they work wonderfully well for the price. Your engine will be ready to run on DC/DCC right out of the box.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Alright I sort of found what I read before. I don't won't to cause any confusion, just stating stuff that I read on other forums 
This one goes over what I was recalling but I had it backwards. The last post by yardmaster.
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,13556.0.html


----------

